# Humminbird 596c HD DI



## hoghunter17 (Apr 12, 2013)

I recently purchased my first fish finder for my boat (Humminbird 596c hd di) and this power cord came in the box. Being new to working with electrical wiring...

How would I go about powering this unit with this cord? Do I need to get some kind of clamps and just crimp them to the cords and connect to my marine battery? Any specific gauge clamp that I need to use?

Any advice would help, Thanks.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 12, 2013)

16 gauge wire should work if you're not going to have a long run from the battery. MAKE sure you get an in-line fuse (3amp) or check the manual for the correct size fuse. Get some ring terminals that will fit the battery post and the size wire you end up using, most batteries have the large post and a smaller post for making electrical connections. Get some electrical tape or shrink wrap to seal up any wire to wire connections you need to make. 

You can get one of those deer feeder batteries to run that FF just fine and save weight if you don't have a cranking battery on your boat. Don't hook the FF up to a TM battery, usually or could lead to interference when the TM and FF are both on at the same time.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 14, 2013)

ditto! but first strip about a foot of the black insulating cover off so the pos and neg will spread enough to reach your terminals. just heat it up a lil to get it soft so it cuts easy and you don't nick the pos and neg. never splice any power or transducer wires to make them longer because you will cause interference in the flow of power thus causing interference in your readings on the head unit. also run your power chord as far away from your transducer chord because that will cause interference also, its a very very common mistake people make that makes them believe they have a faulty sonar when really they don't.


----------



## PBRMINER (Apr 14, 2013)

if you're not too comfortable with it any car stereo shop could probably hook you up (most probably wouldn't even charge you)


----------



## hoghunter17 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks to all for sharing the info.

I got some of these connectors: https://www.qualitydist.net/pico-2233pt.html 
Will they be legit to crimp to the wiring?


----------



## KevinWI (Apr 15, 2013)

hoghunter17 said:


> Thanks to all for sharing the info.
> 
> I got some of these connectors: https://www.qualitydist.net/pico-2233pt.html
> Will they be legit to crimp to the wiring?



No...if your wires are 16AWG, then that is the size crimps you'll need. the ones you bought are too large. (ad says 10-12AWG)


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 16, 2013)

These Ring Terminals crimp on and already have heat shrink on them. Just need to figure out what size post (ring) you need to match your battery posts.

They have butt connectors too (for the in-line fuse connection).


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 16, 2013)

You can get every thing you need at any auto parts store.


----------

